# Looking for help doing my aquascapeing



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello I am sure alot of you remember me from about 6 years ago when I basically ran a coral store from my apartment. Anyway I'm back in the hobby but i have been stuck for 4 months everything is ready to go but I am looking for someone who is very good at aquascapeing. I have been in the hobby 30 years but I want this aquascape to be perfect for my 180 cube 37x37x30. I am planning to go sps dominated and I have about 300 pounds of liverock and everything is ready to go i have tons of pieces and I am happy if you want to break some also i will get some super glue and accelerator and i have the 2 part putty epoxy. I paid alot for this system so I need to do everything right. Anyone out there willing to sacrifice a weekend or even just a saturday and whatever isnt finished I wil do by watching and learning from u. So ill buy the beers or coolers or wine or uber eats and soft drinks which ever you prefer and I will see what I can find to give you that is reef gear to compensate you aswell you will always have me owe you one and i collect high end corals only and am very loyal. If anyone has time during the week the weekend anytime i could really use some help ive no one else to ask right now😕
Cheers everyone and
Thanks for looking
James


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

James32 said:


> Hello I am sure alot of you remember me from about 6 years ago when I basically ran a coral store from my apartment. Anyway I'm back in the hobby but i have been stuck for 4 months everything is ready to go but I am looking for someone who is very good at aquascapeing. I have been in the hobby 30 years but I want this aquascape to be perfect for my 180 cube 37x37x30. I am planning to go sps dominated and I have about 300 pounds of liverock and everything is ready to go i have tons of pieces and I am happy if you want to break some also i will get some super glue and accelerator and i have the 2 part putty epoxy. I paid alot for this system so I need to do everything right. Anyone out there willing to sacrifice a weekend or even just a saturday and whatever isnt finished I wil do by watching and learning from u. So ill buy the beers or coolers or wine or uber eats and soft drinks which ever you prefer and I will see what I can find to give you that is reef gear to compensate you aswell you will always have me owe you one and i collect high end corals only and am very loyal. If anyone has time during the week the weekend anytime i could really use some help ive no one else to ask right now&#128533;
> Cheers everyone and
> Thanks for looking
> James


Can I just come for the beer?

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol sure no problem and even more beer if you a good at aquascaping or if you help me find someone who is. But yeah a fellow reefer is always welcome in my home and to drink my beer😉🤙🍺🍻


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you know someone that can get awesome flight deals, I can make an early trip to Toronto. Other than that, I can extend my trip as I have a meeting in mid March


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

James32...…..why not come to the MAST meeting today 15 Jan at 7.30pm in Brampton and you might find someone who can assist you. There are some who do a lot of aquarium set ups.


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you saying you can help me with the aquascapeing if I can find you a flight deal?


----------



## James32 (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish i saw this post earlier and i would of came. I was a member of mast for years back in 2014 around that time. I like the silent auction good way to get high end coral frags cheap


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

James32 said:


> Are you saying you can help me with the aquascapeing if I can find you a flight deal?


Why wouldn't I   

I have a meeting in TO in late March and will be in town for 2 days and then back to Calgary.

I think I can add a day or two, depending on "The Boss" and I can give you a hand as well as visit some old friends and WonderPens to grab a bunch of inks


----------

